
Visual Studio Code Update – October 2018 - pookieinc
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_29
======
tracker1
I think my only complaints on VS Code these days is if I use git bash (msys)
as my main terminal, sometimes the rendering and responses are borked (nano in
particular is very bad). Also, sometimes on a restart/reload, the attached
processes running in terminal views is detached, and running in the background
still.

Overall, VS Code is incredibly solid and hands down my favorite editor/coding
utility today. Starting to get some UI integration for settings, though I
think often the JSON is easier to edit directly still.

